
Amazon plans to turn Prime two-day shipping to just one day - juokaz
https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-plans-to-turn-prime-two-day-shipping-to-just-one-day/
======
tracker1
About half of what I order on Amazon doesn't even ship for a day or three...
this change is mostly meaningless in that context.

------
whenchamenia
How about they make it actually arrive 2 days first? My prime is always at
least three days. I feel ripped off with every order.

Meet your current goalposts first maybe? Its been years.

